# v4 howell



## mic (May 21, 2014)

hi

finished the v4 some time ago, it runs but not as smooth as i would like. still tweaking distributor problems and fuel pump

mic


----------



## dnalot (May 21, 2014)

IT LOOKS GREAT. Hope you post a video. I bought the plans but my skills are not up to such a project "yet".

Mark T


----------



## mic (May 23, 2014)

hi

i found that you must stick to the plans 100%, every time i did not quite fully understand or new better, had to remake back to plans. crank shaft centre bearing must run smooth no tight spots or will come loose, the distributor needs a lot of thinking to understand how it works

in all with good planing to make each part it is not as difficult as you may think. ie jerrys hint to keep tool sharp and use square collet for radiator fins is spot on, do exactly as he says and it will be not difficult

 all the best when you do have a go

mic


----------



## CarlosV8 (Jul 20, 2015)

mic said:


> hi
> 
> i found that you must stick to the plans 100%, every time i did not quite fully understand or new better, had to remake back to plans. crank shaft centre bearing must run smooth no tight spots or will come loose, the distributor needs a lot of thinking to understand how it works
> 
> ...



Amazing Mic, have you solved the problems? 

i would like see it on video.

Regards


----------



## gus (Jul 21, 2015)

Part and parcel of engine building that HMEM engine builders have. There were some engines that just won't start on day 1 day 2 and on day 3  she took off like a rocket.:rant:


----------



## gus (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Mic.

That is a great engine. I have 2 more months to go before the V-2 gets done. Am eyeing the V-4 and watching Paul Swift's progress.


----------



## Hwwkww1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Very impressive, big Brain, tremendous amount of skill
Could I asked what mill and lathe you used


----------



## mic (Aug 2, 2015)

hi HwwKww1

Ce 1440E precision high speed lathe made in Taiwan, swing over bed 330mm. between centres 1metre
BM-30A turrent mill
both these machines are large for model machining but i do a lot of work for the locals here on a wide variety of tasks, hence the size
both are fitted with DRO, as it saves time

mic


----------

